# Prodiamine vs Dithiopyr



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm trying to get as much knowledge as I can, so I can lay out a good calendar plan so I don't botch things after getting the new sod put down. I've read that it doesn't matter which you use, they both work good. Then i've read that some people prefer one over the other.

Which one do you use, and why?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It has always been my understanding that Prodiamine offers longer length of control, and Dithiopyr/Dimension offers some early stage post-emergence crabgrass control.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I went with Prodiamine just because it was easy to get and I like the WDG as it seems to keep better than a liquid would. There may be no proof behind it but I think a liquid may go bad faster than a WDG.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Sounds like prodiamine might be the way to go for me then. Don't really need the crabgrass control. I've never had it. All I had was dallisgrass which was quickly eliminated.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I went with Prodiamine just because it was easy to get and I like the WDG as it seems to keep better than a liquid would. There may be no proof behind it but I think a liquid may go bad faster than a WDG.


I just found out that Dimension comes in a WDG too but I have a big jug of the Prodiamine that will last me for a long while.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I went with Prodiamine just because it was easy to get and I like the WDG as it seems to keep better than a liquid would. There may be no proof behind it but I think a liquid may go bad faster than a WDG.
> ...


I enjoy the longer control of Prodiamine. I do a split app, one in spring and one in fall.


----------

